# Removable Full face choice : Leatt Enduro 4.0 Vs Bell super Dh or else.



## choan (May 6, 2016)

Hello boyz,

i need a new helmet for enduro, all mountain and park ride. I choose the modulable 2in1 route to have the best of both world.

do you have any inputs for me on these two helmet ?
The least seems perfect but I read somewhere than the lid was fragile and broke easily.
The bell seems not really comfortable and seems to have a loose fit.
Thanks


----------



## choan (May 6, 2016)

Up


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Bell, it’s a good quality helmet, everyone in my family rides the Super, I have the new Lite, the DH looks good if you need it.

To be honest, if I was riding park I’d have a one piece full face for park and a two piece for everything else.

I have both types, but retired the one piece; I still rode the convertible all the time.


----------



## choan (May 6, 2016)

Thanks. 

Though I don't understand why you would want an other full face one piece helmet for the park, buy and spend a lot on a convertible dh rated helmet is for it to be used at the park also xD


----------



## jgdblue (Apr 24, 2015)

I have been riding the Super DH for about 3 years and it has been great, but I have learned a couple of things:

1. I almost never take off the chinbar to climb, sometimes if I go on a trip I'll only bring that helmet, and if I'm trail riding or dirt jumping I'll run it without the chinbar, and put the chinbar back on for rowdy riding, or the bike park.

2. The Super DH is a lot heavier than the convertible Super Air R, which will be my next helmet. The Super Air R is also much lighter in half shell mode. I will keep the Super DH for bike park days.


----------



## Stewiewin (Dec 17, 2020)

choan said:


> Hello boyz,
> 
> i need a new helmet for enduro, all mountain and park ride. I choose the modulable 2in1 route to have the best of both world.
> 
> ...


Poc coron for comfort.


----------



## choan (May 6, 2016)

jgdblue said:


> I have been riding the Super DH for about 3 years and it has been great, but I have learned a couple of things:
> 
> 1. I almost never take off the chinbar to climb, sometimes if I go on a trip I'll only bring that helmet, and if I'm trail riding or dirt jumping I'll run it without the chinbar, and put the chinbar back on for rowdy riding, or the bike park.
> 
> 2. The Super DH is a lot heavier than the convertible Super Air R, which will be my next helmet. The Super Air R is also much lighter in half shell mode. I will keep the Super DH for bike park days.



The super air looks like super trash. The chinbar is flimsy and too close to the mouse. And the helmet seems cheap.


----------



## Stewiewin (Dec 17, 2020)

choan said:


> The super air looks like super trash. The chinbar is flimsy and too close to the mouse. And the helmet seems cheap.


Most brands look sketchy and most crack in crash. I think giro and maybe poc maybe the best.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

choan said:


> The super air looks like super trash. The chinbar is flimsy and too close to the mouse. And the helmet seems cheap.


I've been riding a Bell Super Air R all summer, it replaced a IXS Trigger (hot) and a Bell Super 3R (hot).

Like someone else said, I tend to leave the chin bar on, but my buddy takes his off on climbs.

Helmets with a removeable chin bar are not DH helmets, they are trail helmets with a chin bar, so don't confuse the two.

Of the helmets I've used with a chin bar, the Super Air R is the lightest and most comfortable.

The reason you'd have two helmets is for two distinct purposes.

Maybe it's the language difference, but you seem to already know what you want, so maybe buy it and not worry what others think?

The idea behind a removeable chin guard is so the same helmet can be used for climbing; chin bar off is way cooler. The Bell DH convertible is not a cool or lightweight helmet, so it is not a helmet I would choose for climbing.


----------



## sillymonkey (Nov 5, 2006)

Was researching this lately. Listed the helmets with removeable chin guards below. 




Bell Super Air R SphericalBell Super 3R MIPSBell Super DHGiro SwitchbladeLeatt MTB 3.0 Enduro v22Leatt MTB 4.0 Enduro v21Claimed Weight Medium (g)640784860975750810ASTM F1952 (Downhill)NNYYNYRotation MitigationMIPSMIPSMIPSMIPSTurbineTurbine

Notes:

The DH certified ones are heavier and numbers from each manufacturer's site.
There are older and newer versions of this standard like ASTM 1952-10 (2010). Not all manufacturer sites will indicate which revision they meet.
For me I ended up with Fox Proframe (non-removeable chinguard) for general trail riding. The issue with lighter helmets is that even though they meet ASTM-1952, forums reported weak chin bars like:

Fox Proframe crashed - design problem or material defect
GIRO Switchblade Failure

So for park riding, better to get heavier *non-removeable* chinbar helmets for better protection. I believe these will exceed ASTM-1952 standards because they weigh 1000g to 1200g. Jeff Kendall-Weed is talented rider but he had a bad crash in open face helmet. So I always wonder if he had FF it would have helped.

And of course fit is very important since everyone's head is different shape.


----------

